# Chevy s-10 1999 2.2L: Replaced fuel pump truck wont start



## b.thompson1986

Hello, I have replaced my fuel pump on my Chevy s10 1999 2.2L pick up truck. Now it will not start. Fuses and relays are good, checked all connectors on pump. Turn the key on engine off and the pump turns on for a few seconds like it should then turns off. Then I removed the fuel line before the filter, and cranked no fuel was spitting out. I am getting spark though because I sprayed started fluid into the throttle and it would start and run for a few seconds then would die. I see not leaks. Also, I replaced the pump because the fuel gauge was off and it would be hard to start at times. I am running out of ideas on what could be the problem. I was thinking about checking the crankshaft sensor once I can find it. Appreciate any help. Thanks.


----------



## olemiss74

If the truck started up and died after a few seconds the crankshaft position sensor would (I believe) keep the truck from starting at all. If you have checked the fuses and relays, I would begin with the three things needed for any engine to run (Fire, Fuel, Air). Have you actually put a spark tester in the plug to see the spark. Also check the fuel pressure at the rail if you have a fuel pressure gauge. check these things and if anybody else has other suggestions.


----------



## b.thompson1986

Thanks for the reply. I do not have a spark tester or a fuel pressure gauge. I thought though if I can get the truck to start with the starter fluid that this would eliminate the possibility of a fouled spark plug or spark plug wire. I could remove the spark plugs and check the gap and color, but I usually keep the truck well maintained with a basic tune up. So I would think that my spark and compression is good. However, for some reason I am not getting fuel.


----------



## mack1

Hi Bthompson,

The most likely problem is in the filter. Replace it and see if that will help.

Best regards,
Mack1


----------



## b.thompson1986

Thats what I thought also but I removed the fuel line before the filter and had a friend crank it and no fuel came out so for some reason the pump does not seem to be doing its job, even though I hear the pump come on.


----------



## mack1

Hi Bthompson,

You replaced the pump, so that shouldn't be a problem. When you say "before the filter", do you mean between the tank and filter or engine and filter? Clear to you, but not to me. 

When you switch the ignition form off to on, there should be a 1 1/2 to 2 second burst in the pump action. It only runs continuous when the engine starts. I'm assuming there is enough gas in the tank for the pump to pick it up. 

If you take the line loose between the pump and the filter, it should pump fuel. If you hear it running for those short pulses, it should put out some fuel. You may have to pull the pump and take another look at it. 

Best regards,
Mack1


----------



## b.thompson1986

Oh sorry for the lack of clarification, I removed the fuel line between the pump and the fuel filter and had no fuel when it was cranked. Therefore eliminating the possibility of a clogged fuel filter. And as I said earlier I used starter fluid to check if I am getting spark and compression which I am because it would start after spraying the starter fluid into the throttle. And all fuses and relays are good, eliminating them, which leads me to the pump. I know that when the key is in the on position and engine off that the pump should turn on as you said and fuel should be pumped and I hear the pump turn on, but for some reason I am not getting fuel. Maybe I just have bad luck and auto zone gave me the wrong pump or a malfunctioning pump.


----------



## mack1

Hi Bthompson,

I think you have it isolated to the pump. I changed one several months ago but don't remember too many details. I recall there is a screen at the bottom to keep debris out of the pump. The pump wires had to be connected (crimp connectors were supplied with the new pump) and I think they were color coded. If you connected them backward, I don't if the pump would run backwards and if so, would it suck instead of pump pressure. You might put your finger over the pipe and see if the dang thing is sucking instead of blowing.(might be a check for wires connected backwards) It is also possible that you bent the pipes during install that crimped the line. Hard to believe that the pump actually runs but don't pump. Are you sure you have enough gas in the tank for the pump to pick it up? 

Hope you find that it is a simple problem. I recall that it was a lot of work getting the tank out and putting it back. Empting the tank was somewhat time consuming and the connectors and lines were hard to reach and that was on a full sized Ford truck. Bet yours is harder. 

Anyway, best of luck.
Regards
Mack1


----------



## b.thompson1986

Hello Mack1, thanks for all the help, I have a half tank of gas, so there is plenty for the pump to use. The pump came fully assembled, I check the connectors on the pump thinking that they were loose, but they were not. I guess I could take a closer look at the pump look for any damage. I was pretty careful with the pump when I installed it. The only thing that kinda puts a question in the air is that the two connectors on top of the pump, there was one that would not connect the correct way so I turn it up side down and it would connect then. Maybe that is the culprit. What do you think?


----------



## SABL

I'm not sure of the type of connections you have.... I haven't had to do many fuel pump replacements. The only thought that comes to mind is the possibility of reversed polarity. Sounds like the pump is sucking and not pumping.


----------



## b.thompson1986

Yeah maybe it is. I think I will take the fuel pump back to auto zone and get another one, if I still cant get my truck to run I don't know what the problem is.


----------



## b.thompson1986

wooohoo. I got it running. The pump auto zone gave me was a faulty pump. Got a new one and installed and she started right up. That is how it should be. Thanks for everyone's help and time, I appreciate it.


----------



## mack1

Hi Bthompson,

Great. Glad you got her going.

Drop back to see us.

Mack1


----------

